# Some new work! :-)



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi people,

It's been a while. Good to be here again. Been busy scoring films alot, recently finished the score for a new Stephen King feature film called Everything's Eventual. Was alot of fun! Did about 55min of music in a month. Pfff! Put a few tracks from the score on my website. Also put a track from a sci-fi, post-apoc short film called Pumzi on it. Needed to do 21min of music in 2 days! Geeezz, but it went well. 

http://www.sidbarnhoorn.com

Let me know what you think. Also still included are tracks from the more Hollywoody epic score "For All Mankind". Was also alot of fun to score that film!

Next on the list are a few small projects and the next feature film.

Best,
Sid


----------



## Linda (Sep 3, 2009)

Erg mooi Sid = Very beautiful Sid  

Linda


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Linda, glad you liked it.


----------



## Niah (Sep 5, 2009)

great as always Sid !

I probably have told you this already but I really like your concert work stuff as well


----------



## Stevie (Sep 5, 2009)

absolutely, very nice music


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha, yeah Niah, you told me once. But thanks again. Glad you like it. Thanks, Stevie.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 8, 2009)

Very fun and entertaining, Sid. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 8, 2009)

Pretty killer stuff, Sid. :D

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## michel (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Sid, great music! Listening right now. I like it.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Michel.


----------



## AntonioCasalena (Nov 19, 2009)

Great music, very inspiring.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, Antonio.  Glad it inspires you.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 3, 2009)

A very fine writing. Very well done, Sid!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Gunther, thanks mate.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 19, 2009)

I really dig your stuff!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Dan-Jay, glad you dig it. Thanks!


----------



## A/V4U (Jan 3, 2010)

Sid I'm totaly neewb here join this site for few days. I'm very enthusiastic to learn anything I can just manage read and listen here. I'm happy it is so many people like you joining this site and there is a lot to learn. Thanks fo sharing link to your web. Just wow!!
I really enjoy listen...just to mention "Convergece" "The Runt" "The look of Love"....I love these...."From China to Japan" "Psychadelic Revelation.."...just lovely. Very very educative.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 3, 2010)

As always great work Sid and highly enjoyable and inspiring to listen to!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

A/V4U, Thanks! Those are some old tracks but I remember having alot of fun with those. Glad you like em. 

Jaap, dank je! 

Cheers,
Sid


----------

